
Investing In A Downgraded Apple - sinzone
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/03/17/benzinga932544.DTL
======
sunchild
Who listens to these analysts? They all work for outfits that bet against
their own advice, most likely.

~~~
edge17
ironically, the market does.... it's important to remember though that when
one analyst cries wolf, the headline is roughly '[All] analysts cry wolf'...
the same way when you hear something like 'Scientists say global warming
likely to be caused by oompa-loompa's living at the north pole' it was
probably just one scientist and Fox news was somehow involved in the
reporting.

